# Interesting quote from CEO of KTM.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Ebikes definitely need to be a completely separate sport. Check out what the CEO OF KTM said...

“The very next one is then a crossover between bicycling and motorcycling. We call it the X-bike. Then on top of that, and this is already started and we will come to the market already next season, is electric bicycles under the brand name Husqvarna.”


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't really get the use of the Husqvarna brand, doesn't seem very related to me, seems like their own brand is better for the product. And I take it he's saying that they are just licensing the brand to use. So many products are made by someone other than the brand they are sold under these days, I guess most people don't catch on to that or don't care.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The “X” bike? WTH is that going to be? Ktm already has Ebikes out. Ktm and husqvarna motocross bikes are nearly identical except for plastic. I fear their “x” bike may be a crazy wattage ebike.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh, shows you how much I know about motos, didn't realize Husqvarna already made them (or is KTM just licensing the brand?) I'm sure there is a big future in crazy wattage ebikes; actual electric motorcycles.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

AFAIK, KTM bicycles is a different unrelated company from KTM motos.

Puello's Partner with KTM Motorcycles for Husqvarna Entry in E-Bike Market


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I rode some KTM ebikes at Interbike 2016 and (to me) they were underwhelming. No surprise they are starting with a clean slate for "Husky". Hope they don't turn out to be heavy, Bosch-powered "clones".


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

fos'l said:


> I rode some KTM ebikes at Interbike 2016 and (to me) they were underwhelming. No surprise they are starting with a clean slate for "Husky". Hope they don't turn out to be heavy, Bosch-powered "clones".


I kinda dig my KTM Kapoho Macina - 6" of travel, plus wheels/tires, and a lot of fun to ride. It definitely *IS* a heavy beast, but it is a great bump eater and the Bosch CX is plenty to give a little help up the big climbs (so that I can do the DH segments again!).

The things I don't like are the fact that it is very nose-heavy, so drops and jumps require a totally different body position than my Santa Cruz, and hauling the front end up to get over a 12-18" log takes a good bit of ooomph.

I do ride a KTM 300 as my dirt bike, so I guess I have some loyalty to the brand.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Gutch said:


> The "X" bike? WTH is that going to be? Ktm already has Ebikes out. Ktm and husqvarna motocross bikes are nearly identical except for plastic. I fear their "x" bike may be a crazy wattage ebike.


And with the KTM E-XC (KTM's electric dirt bike), we have a 18,000 watt option. Not gonna poach the local MTB trails on that one though!


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I am waiting on Maico to come out with a E bike with a coffin style battery


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

rider95 said:


> I am waiting on Maico to come out with a E bike with a coffin style battery


The Bultaco name has been resurrected as an eBike, so maybe Maico is next?


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Or a CZ that breaks down every 50 miles.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Husqvarna setzt auf E-Bikes


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Maybe a Hodaka Super Combat Wombat Ebat?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> The Bultaco name has been resurrected as an eBike, so maybe Maico is next?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Reminds me of my old kx80 back in the day.


----------

